# Jeeez this guy just can't keep his poop straight!!!



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

"Knowing there was no imminent threat to America, knowing there were no weapons of mass destruction, knowing there was no connection of Saddam Hussein to Al Qaeda (search), I would not have gone to war. That's plain and simple," Kerry said.

But before and after Kerry voted in favor of war authorization, he repeatedly called Saddam a threat based on intelligence. Later, he opposed $87 billion for Iraqi reconstruction. Kerry knows he must better explain this gaffe.

"I actually did vote for the $87 billion before I voted against it," Kerry said in Huntington, W.Va., on March 16.

To GMA, he said: "I had one of those inarticulate moments late in the evening when I was dead tired in the primaries and I didn't say something very clearly."

Except it wasn't a late-night rally, it was 1:20 in the afternoon


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

John Kerry, the undecided candidate appealing to undecided voters, said last night to President Bush that "certainty can get you into trouble." For Kerry, uncertainty is a virtue, and it was on ample display throughout the debate. He wasn't certain about Saddam Hussein, saying he posed no danger to the U.S., then saying by the end of the debate that "he was a threat." Kerry wasn't certain about multilateralism, touting it in Iraq, then condemning Bush for applying it to North Korea. Suddenly multilateralist Kerry was rebuking Bush for not being "bilateral" enough and for bringing too many nations into the confrontation.

Kerry wasn't certain about war, opposing sending troops to end the genocide of Saddam Hussein, then suggesting he would send troops to end the genocide in Sudan. Notice how quickly Kerry is willing to use the American military when America's security isn't at stake. His "Darfur" babble was more than just pandering to the Jesse Jacksons of the Democratic party; it revealed Kerry's view of the U.S. military as nothing more than a humanitarian errand boy for the United Nations.

Kerry gave away the game when he said America must "meet the global test" before using force in the world. There it is: Kerry trusts "the world" and mistrusts the United States. In one respect Kerry is amazingly consistent: he is still the 1960s liberal who wants U.S. troops only "dispersed," as he once put it, under the direction of that global proctor, the U.N.

Kerry returned to the rhetoric of his youth often. He talked about a "back-door draft." He spoke disparagingly of American troops whose first act was to protect an Iraqi building dedicated to "oil" -- as if that were as shameful as razing a Vietnamese village. He made the usual McGovernite bring-the-troops-home noises, even though he used the vacuous phrase "win the peace" repeatedly. Which raises a question: If there was no threat that justified entering Iraq, according to him, what threat would we face by leaving it? For whatever reason Kerry's not yet ready to unveil a four-month withdrawal plan.

Kerry was forensically steady, but he spent much of the evening on empty bragging and name-dropping, itemizing endorsements from generals, a laughably hypocritical practice for a pol who began his career with pride at opposing them. It was also absurd to hear him brag about being the first U.S. politician to root around the KGB building after the Soviet Union dissolved. What was he doing down there? Perusing the files on his Paris meetings with the Viet Cong?

Gerald Ford was famously lambasted for his ludicrous statement in a debate that "there is no Soviet domination" of Poland. Kerry didn't stumble on that scale, though his knowledge of Polish politics isn't much better: as Bush pointed out, Kerry "forgot Poland" when enumerating America's allies at the start of the war in Iraq.

Bush seemed peeved, perturbed, just flat-out irritated at having to knock down MoveOn.org-style propaganda. The repetitive use of platitudes makes these debates incredibly boring. Kerry had trouble keeping his canned lines straight, invoking Colin Powell's "Pottery Barn" principle. "If you break it, you fix it," Kerry said. If you break it, you fix it? That would be an interesting policy for Pottery Barn to adopt: require clueless customers not to buy broken goods but fix them in the warehouse for hours on end.

Kerry offers the American people a foreign policy based on Pottery Barn principles and "global tests." America, he said, must "earn" the respect of the world again. He reminded the audience that there once was a glorious age when France trusted America so much that De Gaulle didn't even have to verify our satellite photography. "How many leaders" would say the same today? Kerry asked. America has also lost the respect of Osama bin Laden. Kerry says that America confirmed the validity of his propaganda with "the invasion of Iraq" as he spoke of our troops as shameful occupiers on sacred Islamic soil.

America, Kerry said when endorsing military action in Sudan, has a "moral responsibility in the world." But somehow removing the most savage dictator in the Middle East didn't meet it.

  WOW


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey racer I see you took notes while listening to Rush today, what you posted is pretty much the program format/script for today's show. Way to think for yourself bud.

And can you please tell me how does Moveon.org style propaganda differ from Rush L. propagnada? 
tc


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I love it when people play parrot


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Didn't have the chance to listen yesterday, found while on line, is there a problem with that. Back to the point of my posts, how in the hell do you keep track of this guy, he's all over the place. :eyeroll:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Uncertainty is a trait of a honestly thinking man. Bush made a series of blunders and he is still certain! It is a dangerous president. Whatever Kerry was uncertain, one thing is certain - down with Bush! You guys supporting Bush better watch Farenheit 9/11. Even if this movie is right at 50% of its content, what is said and shown is convincing enough to vote for Kerry.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Let's see, was Kerry uncertain when he said "I will be voting to give the President of the United States the force-- if necessary-- to disarm Saddam Hussein...." (9 Oct 02)? Was he uncertain when he said "Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an oppressive regime... He presents a particularoly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation.. And now he is miscalculating America's response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction.. So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real." (23 JAN 03) How about then? Having to have absolutely all of the answers before making any decision is the definition of a dysfunctional Obsessive/Compulsive Personality Disorder. Being able to make a decision on the information you have is decisive.


----------

